# carlton 8018 pros cons?? NEED help on a purchase



## andrewlawnrangr (Aug 15, 2008)

i am looking a 2003 8018 WITH 900 hours for 18K? it has the 79 hp diesel what is everybodys thoughts.. most of the work is 12"-48" stumps. weight of machine is no problem but the machine is 50" wide. i would like it to be under 48" due to fences...
another option is a bandit 2100 xp for 23K brand new... but thats with a 26 hp diesel...


i do not to tree work everyday. just to take that into consideration..

new machine- 23K with warenty
used- 18K no warenty

any thoughts

thanks
andrew


----------



## Mowingman (Aug 15, 2008)

Even with the better price, I would not buy a machine that you can not use due to gated access problems. How many jobs will you lose due to the excessive width of the Carlton? Just something to think about.
Another thought. I personally would not buy a used stump grinder with that many hours, unless the price was really cheap. an that price is not cheap.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 15, 2008)

andrewlawnrangr said:


> i am looking a 2003 8018 WITH 900 hours for 18K? it has the 79 hp diesel what is everybodys thoughts.. most of the work is 12"-48" stumps. weight of machine is no problem but the machine is 50" wide. i would like it to be under 48" due to fences...
> another option is a bandit 2100 xp for 23K brand new... but thats with a 26 hp diesel...
> 
> 
> ...



Why the 8018 instead of the 7015?

7015 comes with 60 hp and comes either on tracks that are retractable down to 35" or on wheels which the outside 2 wheels will come off to get to 35".


----------



## Bigstumps (Aug 16, 2008)

I've got a Carlton SP4012 with the Kubota Diesel. It is a great machine. No where near the power of that 8018 but a fantastic machine.

I think you need to look at what you are trying to do. Looks like the 8018 is a very high production machine where the SP4012 will get you access to anything.


I've seen the Bandit 2100 - looks like a bad copy of my SP4012.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bigstumps said:


> I've got a Carlton SP4012 with the Kubota Diesel. It is a great machine. No where near the power of that 8018 but a fantastic machine.
> 
> I think you need to look at what you are trying to do. Looks like the 8018 is a very high production machine where the SP4012 will get you access to anything.
> 
> ...



I used to have a Rayco 1625. That is about the same size as your SP4012. I now have the 7015 trx. I so far haven't run into a situation that if my 7015 were to not fit that I think that the Rayco would've. I can get to probably 99% of anything that you can with my 7015.

So, really all that matter is what the OP is going to be doing with the grinder. Do you need a more productive unit? (60hp beats 25-35) Or do you need to not spend as much money? (25-35hp units usually cost less.)


I don't miss that tiny Rayco at all. Here's "Babe" the blue ox:


----------



## Oly's Stump (Aug 17, 2008)

In the stump grinding business you need a machine that will get thru the standard size gates. If you don't you will loose out on many jobs and also loose out on contractors (tree services, landscapers, construction, cement guys, ect.). My smallest machine is a Rayco RG50 super which will get thru a 36" gate. I probably use this machine the most just because of its accessibility. You also should have a big machine for those monster stumps and land clearing jobs. I have the 8018 for that. Rayco makes a good machine but the big difference between the Rayco and the Carlton is that the Rayco has a swing out control panel which limits access to tight areas where the Carlton is wireless remote and you don't have a control panel to have to deal with it. I have been in a number of situations where the 8018 could grind a stump where the RG50 could not. The Sandvik wheel is another plus with the 8018. That wheel and set up is the best. I have to set up screening when I use the RG50 because of all the debris being thrown out the front of the machine. The sandvik does not do that and it neatly piles it under the machine. The sandvik cuts much better and the teeth last longer. The Rayco super teeth do change quicker though. As soon as my warranty runs out on the Rayco, I will be putting the sandvik system on it. So there is pros and cons of both machines. Everyone reading this probably is saying why in the heck did I buy the RG50 vs the wheeled machine Carlton SP7015. I use my push blades on my machine everyday. I use it to push large logs away from the stump to allow grinding and I use it to refill the hole with the grindings. The 7015 in my opinion has a poor looking slide on push blade.


----------



## Bigstumps (Aug 17, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> So, really all that matter is what the OP is going to be doing with the grinder. Do you need a more productive unit? (60hp beats 25-35) Or do you need to not spend as much money? (25-35hp units usually cost less.)
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 20, 2008)

Guy's I am going to be selling a 7015 trx with 27 hours on it. It has been stored indoors since I have had it. I will be posting it in the for sale section this weekend, just wanted to give it a plug here.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 20, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> Guy's I am going to be selling a 7015 trx with 27 hours on it. It has been stored indoors since I have had it. I will be posting it in the for sale section this weekend, just wanted to give it a plug here.



27 hours? that's brand new. Why you selling it?


----------



## B-Edwards (Aug 21, 2008)

I had a heart attack!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 21, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> I had a heart attack!



Oh no. Sorry to hear that. Good luck with the sale.


----------

